# Brand of T5 to buy?



## High (May 8, 2016)

I'm looking to get a T5 for my 2x4 mother and clone tent. What brand/model do you recommend? I see a lot of them, but when I look at the reviews a lot of people talk about how quickly they fail. I'd like to not have to purchase a whole new light every year.


----------



## lyfespan (May 8, 2016)

High said:


> I'm looking to get a T5 for my 2x4 mother and clone tent. What brand/model do you recommend? I see a lot of them, but when I look at the reviews a lot of people talk about how quickly they fail. I'd like to not have to purchase a whole new light every year.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/261463093279?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=560344020904&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


i have been running 8 of these 12 tube fixtures nonstop(on 24/7) for over a year best deal out there period. havent even replaced a 1 tube yet still running the originals it came with :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## lyfespan (May 8, 2016)

i will say only issue i have is sometimes a switch will not want to turn off, just wont "click". solved that by just tapping the switch a lil harder and she goes off. its random, switches locations too?


----------



## High (May 8, 2016)

Thanks lyfespan! I'll check it out.


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2016)

I would not buy "BadBoy".
You will need to buy more bulbs. They wear down(lost of lumens) over time.


----------

